# What trolling motor plug to use?



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

battery tender is the best. I've had on both my skiffs for years.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

Battery Tender all the way I've used nothing but for the past 10 years. 10 years ago I had a plug induced fire using a Minn Kota plug, switched to Battery Tender and no problems since.


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

X3 Battery Tender. Yes it costs more. No you won’t be disappointed. Lol


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

minnkota is on my shit list. had one of their on board chargers fail just out of warranty, no help. multiple trolling motor failures.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

battery tender is the best


----------



## Ice Cream Man (Jul 16, 2017)

Battery Tender for me. 
Been on my buddy boat when his MK plug shorted out & burned the wires..... ICM


----------



## Indoman (Jul 25, 2013)

devrep said:


> minnkota is on my shit list. had one of their on board chargers fail just out of warranty, no help. multiple trolling motor failures.


Yep. That’s a standard feature with MK. Mine just took a sheet about 3 months out of warranty. Will see what the service center says. That’s why I won’t buy the high dollar models. I’ve had MK’s over the last 20 years and the average life span is about 4-5 seasons. I consider them a consumable item.


----------

